# Sugar Glider Complete Diet?



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone know where i can find complete diet? Looking for pellets.


----------



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

try this website

i have 11 sugar gliders, most of them didn't take to it much. but maybe mine are just to spoilt lol

Sugar Glider Food - Sugar Gliders

its in america, but takes only 4 days to arrive, faster than sugar glider shop in the UK which takes 7 days


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 26, 2014)

A pelleted diet can never be complete. Besides suggies will not eat the same food over and over again for the next 10, 15, 20 years.. 

Hope you could reconsider your feeding regimen for the sake of the suggie :flrt:


----------



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

it explains that on the back of the pellet food also

i bought it purely for emergency food if i get caught out etc.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

have a look on here if you arent on the website already 

Sugar Glider Forum - Index

great people on there and very helpful


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Never noticed the replies! Cheers everyone. 

Well except for the I hope you reconsider reply....

My intention is to given then a complete diet which is more nutritionally balanced and supplement with calcium and fruits and veg.


----------

